# Other Baroque composers with advanced harmonic language besides Bach and Zelenka?



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Question in the title.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Henry Purcell. His adventurous harmonic genius is evident throughout his works. I should also mention Matthew Locke, whose harmonic language was quite unusual for his time and certainly influenced the consort music of Purcell, especially the four-part Fantasias which include modulations and an amount of chromaticism and harmonic experimentation unique for the time.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------

